# Green Grass & High Tides Forever



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: MercuryMarine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's MachineShop.*

*Grand Opening Whirlwind*
We welcomed guests totalling around 60 folks for the big event and even had visits from friends I hadn't seen since the 80's. It was a fishing blowout extravaganza with the guides hitting it hard and heavy from South SAB to the surf. From wade fishing to boat fishing the surf, guests managed solid action on Trout to 25" and Redfish beyond the slot. I've got to thank everyone for the serious attention to detail among all the staff and all the hard work that pulled it off seamlessly. Capt. Jeff Larson managed some big Trout from the surf pushing 25" with Capt. Terry Spoonemore hitting the Redfish hard against shallow grasslines all the way up on the bank including oversized fish. Terry said "there was no indication the fish were that shallow but they were there". Capt. James Cunningham; Capt. Chris Cady; Capt. Donnie Heath; and Capt. Pat Lester all managed solid boxes as well.

*Lodge News*
We dedicated the Pavilions and named them after our neighbor in an event the evening of the Grand Opening. What a great man, 77 years old now, hung with me through the 16 to 18 hour days 7 days a week for months as we completely transformed the bayou property for development. Come visit the Rodney "Butch" Mullins Pavilions and have a cold one.

Congratulations to Capt. Nathan & Margaret Beabout on the birth of their new baby boy. Mattson Beabout was born last night at 1:34am and mom and baby are doing fine.






Check dates and inquire at *CALENDAR*

Stay tuned for more exciting news coming hot off the water by joining our newsletter *HERE*.

*#castawayonthebayou #castawaylodge #teamcastawaylodge*

*The Fishing Is Always Best When YOU Can Get Away!!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

big time had by all.


----------

